# Move to Cape Town/Durban



## Joclarke (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi

I really hope that you can all help me! My partner is in the running for a fantastic job in SA, to be located in either Cape Town or Durban. If he gets it everything is going to move really quickly so we need to be able to make a decision fast...hence my request for your help rather than ploughing through the hundreds of pieces on the internet (and fighting through all the negative ones). My main questions are:

* What are your opinions of the two places - I'm aware of the crime etc but compared to the UK what things should we be aware of before we come?

* Where are the best places to be that are really safe (or as safe as they can be) without being too far out of town?

* Do the gated communities really offer a community life or do you just feel like prisoners?

* Has anyone imported a car from the UK? How much does it cost?

* Is there a strong expat community that we can get involved with?

* I am also currently a FT working mum with a little boy who is 2. I won't be working in SA and whilst I can't wait to spend time with my little boy I am also worried that I will get incredibly homesick without my friends/family around. Are there mother and baby groups? 

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer....its a very scary process made even scarier by the lack of time!!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joclarke said:


> Hi
> 
> I really hope that you can all help me! My partner is in the running for a fantastic job in SA, to be located in either Cape Town or Durban. If he gets it everything is going to move really quickly so we need to be able to make a decision fast...hence my request for your help rather than ploughing through the hundreds of pieces on the internet (and fighting through all the negative ones). My main questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi joclarke
All these questions have been asked in various and different threads, go through thenm all, I am sure you will find answers to most, if not all, of your questions!


----------



## signol (May 18, 2011)

The Westville area of Durban is a good area, my in-laws live nearby (not in a gated community) and have never been the victims of crime for the 19 years they lived in their house. From what I gather, Cape Town has a lower crime rate than Durban, but prices are higher. We have friends living near Fishhoek on the False Bay coast and the area is such that they only have a wooden fence around the house - no need for barbed wire or electric fencing as is common in other areas.

I don't know about an expat community - most of the people I know are SAans related to, or knowing, my wife and her family. With a child, you'd probably best get to know other people as parents from a nursery or playgroup.

My brother in law looked at importing his car from SA to UK - the pure cost of transporting it was around £3000, so I assume it is similar in the other direction. If you have a 4x4 how about driving it down? I've seen a couple of UK reg Land Rovers around Durban!

Hope this helps a little

signol


----------



## NoNoT (Jun 20, 2011)

*Durban*

I've lived in Durban area for 25 years and 5 years ago moved to a golf estate 45 mins north of Umhlanga. Would definitely recommend an estate - there are a lot to choose from and they aren't too restrictive - certainly the security far outweighs the few restrictions that might be imposed (no pets for example in some). It's a super place and you just have to be sensible - Durbanites are very friendly and sociable - generally get up earlier than you are used to and go to bed earlier - that you'll adjust to in no time. Good luck.


----------



## keepyourpeace (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi-
All i'd like to add to this post is I visited family friends in Jo'burg in April who live in a gated community and they say you hardly notice it after a while and they can do what they like (even have pets!), so if youd prefer that extra sense of security, and a sense of community life which they seem to have, from my brief view of things, thatd seem a good way to go


----------

